# Appetite suppressant?



## Ga. Tim (Jan 23, 2010)

Wondered if anyone knew of a appetite suppressant that actually worked. I have been off gear for 5 years, but permenantly shut down my natural test production. My doc has me on hormone therapy and my appetite has gone crazy! I am a personal trainer and have competed in BB shows for years so I know proper nutrition. I feel better now that my test levels are up again, but am having a very hard time staying lean because of sugar cravings and portion control. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ASHOP (Jan 26, 2010)

Ga. Tim said:


> Wondered if anyone knew of a appetite suppressant that actually worked. I have been off gear for 5 years, but permenantly shut down my natural test production. My doc has me on hormone therapy and my appetite has gone crazy! I am a personal trainer and have competed in BB shows for years so I know proper nutrition. I feel better now that my test levels are up again, but am having a very hard time staying lean because of sugar cravings and portion control. Any help would be greatly appreciated.



Adipex KILLS my appetite,,but I dont like the racey,,wired feeling from it.


----------



## Ga. Tim (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks Alin. Do we have a sponsor that carries it?


----------

